#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Sistema de energia para torre via radio com baterias e carregador

## elielton

Olá pessoal, alguns dias venho tentando criar um sistema de energia para testar em uma das minhas torres, porém não estou tendo exito desejo contar com a ajuda de você.
Para este sistema tomei como base um foto que tinha visto aqui no fórum onde a pessoa usou uma fonte de 13,5V, um controlador de carga de painel solar e baterias.
O problema que está ocorrendo no meu é o seguinte.
O controlador que comprei tem três informações, yellow power on (ligado), yellow charging (carregando) e Red BAT FULL (que seria bateria carregada), porém já deixei horas ligado e nunca para de piscar a yellow charging, e olha que estou usando um transformado de nobreak que da saída de 12V por 80Amp, e as duas baterias são de 7Apm cada.
Alguém que usa esse sistema pode me dar uma ajuda, segue em anexo a foto do sistema q montei.

----------


## raylanmatias

colega qual equipamento você quer alimentar eles são quantos volts os equipamentos?

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

13v e puca coisa, as RB´s costumãm reiniciar, melhor mesmo e 24v, pois tem mais margem, 12v não confio muito..

----------


## jorgilson

> Olá pessoal, alguns dias venho tentando criar um sistema de energia para testar em uma das minhas torres, porém não estou tendo exito desejo contar com a ajuda de você.
> Para este sistema tomei como base um foto que tinha visto aqui no fórum onde a pessoa usou uma fonte de 13,5V, um controlador de carga de painel solar e baterias.
> O problema que está ocorrendo no meu é o seguinte.
> O controlador que comprei tem três informações, yellow power on (ligado), yellow charging (carregando) e Red BAT FULL (que seria bateria carregada), porém já deixei horas ligado e nunca para de piscar a yellow charging, e olha que estou usando um transformado de nobreak que da saída de 12V por 80Amp, e as duas baterias são de 7Apm cada.
> Alguém que usa esse sistema pode me dar uma ajuda, segue em anexo a foto do sistema q montei.


Amigo vc esta ligando errado os fios que saem do carregador, o fio vermelho + deve estar ligado no + das baterias, assim como o negativo - dever estar no negativo das baterias.

----------


## Indiferente

> Olá pessoal, alguns dias venho tentando criar um sistema de energia para testar em uma das minhas torres, porém não estou tendo exito desejo contar com a ajuda de você.
> Para este sistema tomei como base um foto que tinha visto aqui no fórum onde a pessoa usou uma fonte de 13,5V, um controlador de carga de painel solar e baterias.
> O problema que está ocorrendo no meu é o seguinte.
> O controlador que comprei tem três informações, yellow power on (ligado), yellow charging (carregando) e Red BAT FULL (que seria bateria carregada), porém já deixei horas ligado e nunca para de piscar a yellow charging, e olha que estou usando um transformado de nobreak que da saída de 12V por 80Amp, e as duas baterias são de 7Apm cada.
> Alguém que usa esse sistema pode me dar uma ajuda, segue em anexo a foto do sistema q montei.



Caro colega! Vou lhe dar uma dica que usamos aqui que vai te livrar de dores de cabeça. Usamos fonte de CCN (link abaixo) e duas baterias de 12v e 7ah cada em série, totalizando 24v e 14ah. Olha uma foto de um de nossos sistema de baterias.



*FONTE CCN*
*BOX POE CCN*
*BATERIA UNIPOWER 12V 7AH*
*BATERIA FREEDON 12V 70AH
*
Espero ter lhe ajudado!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Esse trafo ai sai AC nele, voce precisa usar uma ponte retificadora 


na saida, voce deve colocar um capacitor de 4700 uf (voltagem de 15v 20v.. ja q a saida do trafo eh proxima disso.. nao pode ser menor.. tem q ser maior )


a necessidade do capacitor é para filtrar a saida e tambem compensar a perda... 


fazendo isso, vai funcionar !!

----------


## rubem

Outra coisa, controlador pra carga solar tem dropout de 3V normalmente, os paineis ficam acima de 17V pra bateria chegar a 14,4V.
Logo, terá que colocar um trafo de tensão maior.

Alguns distribuidores de mat. de segurança ou CFTV tem trafo de 16,5V, o maior que comprei foi de 3A. Tem também as fontes chaveadas pra notebook e tal, com uma de 19V o controlador ia esquentar mais que devia, mas nada tão preocupante.
(Meus controladores são os de 10 dolares do ebay...)

Se quiser usar as 2 baterias em serie (Seria mais sensato se o equip. ficar a digamos 20 ou 30m de cabo das baterias, mas teria obviamente que trocar o controlador solar) teria que achar trafo de 30V, bem difícil, algumas fontes chaveadas industriais tem trimpot pra regulagem e chegam a 29 ou 30V, tem que testar cada fonte.


Enfim, se quer que a bateria chegue a 13,5V terá que ter muito mais que isso na entrada do regulador, painel solar mantém 20V com carga/consumo durante o dia, com o sol mais fraco fica nuns 15V, nesse momento o controlador nem carrega. É importante saber o dropout dos circuitos.

----------


## bjaraujo

Caro,

Desculpe não poder resolver seu problema, mas seguindo a dica do colega e usando um fonte CCN ou mesmo uma Meanwell (mais cara e com especificações técnicas mais completas) você terá uma solução mais estável (aceita entrada de 90V a 250V) ocupando menos espaço. Aqui uso 12V.
Aí você pode usar 24V se for só Mikrotik e Ubiquiti. A única correção é que ligando duas baterias de 12V7Ah em série você terá 24V7Ah, em paralelo terás 12V14Ah.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

usamos fontes www.sparkpower.com.br

eh uma tranquilidade essas fontes...

----------


## Keslleykyk

Olá,
Use no-breaks DC da TP Net, por fazer apenas 1 conversao, economiza consideravelmente energia. Abaixo o link:

http://www.tpnet.com.br/produto/NoBr...NET+NDC+3_0/47


Uso dele aqui na rede de um cliente, muito bom... e prático, na montagem e organização de seu PoP.

----------


## lcesargc

Pelo q vi na sua fotos a ligaçao das bateriasesta errada.

----------


## lcesargc

Os fios azul q saem do + do controlador devem ser ligados no mais da bateria, nos polos vermelhinhos, ja o - deve ficar ligado no negativo - os polos pretos. Como esta ligado suas baterias estao em curto circuito.
Coloque baterias boas, caso as baterias estejam vencidas, elas nunca carregarao.

----------


## felipim

> usamos fontes www.sparkpower.com.br
> 
> eh uma tranquilidade essas fontes...


Ola Alexandre qual o modelo de fonte da sparkpower voce esta usando.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

60ah

----------


## brunocemeru

amigo passei por grande dificuldade aqui por um carregador de carga.no periodo tive q tirar o controlador ai ficou show de bola,resumo poe um carregador bom senão vc pode se arrepender depois.outra sujestão,não use alimentação baixa no mk,ele vai reiniciar tb existe o fato de q com menos tenção ele consuma mais então consequentemente suas baterias acabarão mais cedo.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nao que em baixa ele tenha maior consumo.. esse consumo é o MESMO !!

sem em 12v ele consome 1ah então ele consome 12watts ... se abaixar para 6v por ex.. ele vai consumir 2ah .. o que vai dar na mesma, 12watts 

 :Smile: 

consumo sempre medido em watts

----------


## sosouteiro

É muito simples criar um sistema desses. Nós usamos isto em nossas torres e funciona perfeitamente.

Tenha em mente que: Para que o controlador consiga carregar a bateria, independente da amperagem, a voltagem tem que ser maior do que a necessária para carregá-la.

As baterias que usamos tem uma tensão de carga de 13,8V e 14,4 em flutuação, logo a voltagem tem que ser maior que 14,4V (não se preocupe com a voltagem que vai para a bateria, pois o controlador só deixa passar o necessário, independente da fonte de alimentação, mas existe um limite para que o controlador não desarme por excesso de tensão. 15V ~ 18V é mais que suficiente). Dando o desconto de alguma perca ou variação na alimentação optamos por 15V.

Aqui usamos o seguinte:

1 bateria estacionária Tudor 12V 45A
1 controlador de painel solar 12/24v 10/5A (mas aqui usamos somente os 12V)
1 fonte universal para notebook 12V ~ 24V 10A ~ 5A.

Esta fonte trabalha sem problemas até 15V com 8A , ou seja, mais que suficiente para conseguir carregar a bateria e alimentar o sistema (você vai ter que fazer a soma do seu consumo em ampere e deixar sobrando para recarregar a bateria, não esqueça!).

Então setamos a fonte para 15V na entrada para painel solar. Colocarmos a bateria nos terminais para ela e os equipamentos colocamos em um injetor PoE da VOLT de 5 ou 10 portas, na saída de carga do controlador.

Só isso. Simples! 




> Olá pessoal, alguns dias venho tentando criar um sistema de energia para testar em uma das minhas torres, porém não estou tendo exito desejo contar com a ajuda de você.
> Para este sistema tomei como base um foto que tinha visto aqui no fórum onde a pessoa usou uma fonte de 13,5V, um controlador de carga de painel solar e baterias.
> O problema que está ocorrendo no meu é o seguinte.
> O controlador que comprei tem três informações, yellow power on (ligado), yellow charging (carregando) e Red BAT FULL (que seria bateria carregada), porém já deixei horas ligado e nunca para de piscar a yellow charging, e olha que estou usando um transformado de nobreak que da saída de 12V por 80Amp, e as duas baterias são de 7Apm cada.
> Alguém que usa esse sistema pode me dar uma ajuda, segue em anexo a foto do sistema q montei.

----------


## elielton

Ai pessoal consegui fazer funcionar, era uma bateria com problema apenas, o sistema já está em operação, agora vou aguardar para ver quando faltar energia neste local quanto tempo ele irá manter os equipamentos ligados.

----------


## bjaraujo

> nao que em baixa ele tenha maior consumo.. esse consumo é o MESMO !!
> 
> sem em 12v ele consome 1ah então ele consome 12watts ... se abaixar para 6v por ex.. ele vai consumir 2ah .. o que vai dar na mesma, 12watts 
> 
> 
> 
> consumo sempre medido em watts


A queda de tensão e, consequentemente, o desperdício/perda é diretamente proporcional à distância e corrente. Isso implica que quanto menor a corrente menor será a queda de tensão, logo, o consumo será menor quando a tensão aumenta, não por que a carga consumirá menos mas porque a perda entre o gerador e carga será menor. Por isso aumentar a tensão resolve muitos problemas em instalações PoE; utra solução seria aumentar a secção do condutor.

----------


## 1929

> A queda de tensão e, consequentemente, o desperdício/perda é diretamente proporcional à distância e corrente. Isso implica que quanto menor a corrente menor será a queda de tensão, logo, o consumo será menor quando a tensão aumenta, não por que a carga consumirá menos mas porque a perda entre o gerador e carga será menor. Por isso aumentar a tensão resolve muitos problemas em instalações PoE; utra solução seria aumentar a secção do condutor.



Que eu saiba tem um princípio matemático aí

P=V.A

Então não tem como consumir menos. Tudo é regulado pela matemática

----------


## rubem

Não só a queda de tensão é menor conforme aumenta a tensão e diminui a corrente, como o VRM das RB's tem rendimento melhor em tensão mais alta, entre os 10V e os 28V terá uma diferença no consumo acima de uns 10% pelo que lembro.

Lei de ohm não é só RUI, também tem resistencia incremental na estória. Mas eu me focaria no rendimentos dos VRM's, todo VRM tem variação no rendimento, sempre é melhor em tensão maior, mas há um limite onde o rendimento volta a cair, geralmente fica na casa dos 75% da maior tensão suportada. E desrespeitando a tensão ideal do VRM você terá ripple, que é quem mais derruba o poder de processamento dos aparelhos.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Que eu saiba tem um princípio matemático aí
> 
> 
> P=V.A
> 
> 
> Então não tem como consumir menos. Tudo é regulado pela matemática



Oi, Carlos


Essa fórmula só considera a carga em sí, num sistema, porém, é necessário considerar fator de potência e a resistência dos condutores além do consumo da carga.
Você pode observar esse fato na necessidade de calcular um condutor ideal numa instalação elétrica para, por exemplo, a lâmpada não piscar quando ligar chuveiro elétrico ou outra carga mais pesada. Usado o condutor ideal terás o consumo menor (nota-se na fatura ao fim do mês) que usando um condutor sub-dimensionado.
Outra observação: vá um mercado e pegue dois chuveiros elétricos idênticos (modelo e potência) mas com tensões diferentes um 127V e outro 240V; olhe o manual de instalação (fica exposto na embalagem) e observe que no de 127V ele pede um condutor de 8mm e no 240V 4mm por exemplo. Ambos consomem a mesma potência, porém o 240V consome apróx. a metade da corrente e queda de tensão será menor para o mesmo condutor.


Vou tentar simplificar:
- Suponha que um rádio trabalhe entre 4V até 38V seu consumo é de 24W logo para 4V -> 6A, 12V -> 2A, 24V -> 1A, 32V -> 0.75;
- A bateria (ou fonte) e o rádio no topo da torre estão a 40 metros (apróx. 131 pés) de distância;
- A bateria alimenta com 24V e tem capacidade de 7Ah ou 168Wh;
- O cabo usado será Cat. 5e entre a bateria e o rádio.


Usando a ferramenta para calcular a perda do condutor: http://blog.fosketts.net/toolbox/pow...et-calculator/


Você notará quê:
-Para chegar 4V e 6A no rádio haverá uma perda de 10V logo 10V+4V = 14V.
-Para chegar 12V e 2A no rádio haverá uma perda de 3.3V logo 12V+3.3V = 15.3V > bateria.
-Para chegar 24V e 1A no rádio haverá uma perda de 1.6V logo 24V+1.6V = 25.6V > bateria.
-Para chegar 32V e 0.75A no rádio haverá uma perda de 1.1V logo 32V+1.1V = 33.1V > bateria.


Usando um regulador para ajustar a tensão de saida da bateria e ignorando a perda do regulador:
Os consumos na bateria serão de:
- 14V e 6A -> 84W ( / 168W que bateria pode fornecer) -> durará 2 horas
- 15.3V e 2A -> 30.6W -> durará 5h e 29 min
- 25.6V e 1A -> 25.6W - durará 6h e 34 min
- 33.1V e 0.75A -> 24.825W durará 6h e 46 min

----------


## bjaraujo

> Não só a queda de tensão é menor conforme aumenta a tensão e diminui a corrente, como o VRM das RB's tem rendimento melhor em tensão mais alta, entre os 10V e os 28V terá uma diferença no consumo acima de uns 10% pelo que lembro.
> 
> Lei de ohm não é só RUI, também tem resistencia incremental na estória. Mas eu me focaria no rendimentos dos VRM's, todo VRM tem variação no rendimento, sempre é melhor em tensão maior, mas há um limite onde o rendimento volta a cair, geralmente fica na casa dos 75% da maior tensão suportada. E desrespeitando a tensão ideal do VRM você terá ripple, que é quem mais derruba o poder de processamento dos aparelhos.


Isso mesmo. Uma situação análoga são as fontes com PFC ativo; elas fontes possuem dispositivo que as tornas mais eficientes (logo econômicas) entretanto a eficiência da mesma varia tanto com a tensão de entrada quanto com a potência consumida. Considerando que o maior eficiência duma fonte se dá com 75% de carga e um pc consome 150W uma fonte de 200W consumirá menos energia que uma de 160W ou uma 400W.

----------


## rubem

Mesmo sem PFC, quase qualquer sistema de chaveamento terá uma tensão e corrente em que terão rendimento melhor, isso vai depender do indutor usado (E indutores tem frequencia central ideal, PWM usa frequencia fixa mas varia a largura do pulso, um pulso digital quadrado ou retangular vira 'arredondado' ou 'ovalado' no indutor, 2 pulsos ligeiros viram 1 pulso largo com pequena variação no meio), da resistencia interna dos mosfets ou transistores (CI's dedicados tem mosfets internos), da resistencia interna do diodo rapido, do tempo de resposta no CI que controla o PWM... enfim, varia muito, o jeito sempre é medir em cada modelo qual o range de tensões suportados e qual o rendimento nelas, não é difícil ter rendimento péssimo tipo 50% nos limiares inferior e superior, e mais ou menos no meio do range de tensões suportadas ter rendimento na casa dos 95%, seja fonte ATX, conversor DC-DC, ou VRM de equipamento.

Qualquer TV, impressora, fonte de notebook, carregador de celular, não é porque 'funcionam' em 127 ou 220V que terão o mesmo rendimento, nesses casos quase sempre o rendimento em 220V é MAIOR, ou seja, usar 220V em equip. com fontes chaveadas significa reduzir o consumo (0,5%... mas é redução, oras...). Na verdade nalguns casos as perdas nas trilhas e componentes são menores (Trilhas finas), ou há menos aquecimento de componentes como diodos ou mosfets, mas o resultados final é a fonte render mais em 220V, mesmo que seja "perder menos" o cerne da questão.
(E alias, algumas fonte "110-220V automatico" tem uma brecha na casa dos 150 a 200V onde não funcionam, são os circuitos com um SCR mudando a estrutura de entrada de duplicador pra filtro, diferente das fonte 100-240V que realmente aceitam qualquer coisa nesse range)


===========================
Edit:
Trazendo de volta aos carregadores solares, eles geralmente também tem uma tensão ideal de trabalho, geralmente 16-21V, que é a tensão dos paineis sob o sol. Entrando apenas 14V os mosfets operarão saturados o tempo todo, com possibilidade de ruído (Não ripple,mas spikes). Entre "funcionar" e "funcionar de maneira que dure mais, gere menos ruído na linha DC, prolongue a vida útil das baterias, e gaste menos energia" tem um abismo enorme, funcionar quase qualquer coisa funciona, 15 pilhas NICD e um carregador de notebook funcionam como um nobreak... os nobreaks se ofenderiam com a comparação, mas funcionar por uns meses funciona.

----------


## 1929

> ... tb existe o fato de q com menos tenção ele consuma mais então consequentemente suas baterias acabarão mais cedo.





> nao que em baixa ele tenha maior consumo.. esse consumo é o MESMO !!
> 
> sem em 12v ele consome 1ah então ele consome 12watts ... se abaixar para 6v por ex.. ele vai consumir 2ah .. o que vai dar na mesma, 12watts 
> 
> 
> 
> consumo sempre medido em watts


Voces estão falando de projetos, calibre de cabos utilizados, etc, etc... Ou seja, mudar as condições das estruturas.

Mas o que originou estas considerações foi o que está acima.
E eu acho que o Alexandre expressou muito bem o conceito.

Se houver alguma economia no consumo das baterias, deve ser insignificante em função da Tensão.

----------


## rubem

Realmente o consumo não é o grande vilão.

Problema é que todo VRM opera mal fora da tensão ideal, por "mal" se entenda render menos, ter mais ripple, e permitir spikes.
Rendimento já deixaram claro que não é o fim do mundo, mas ripple é um problemão quando se quer estabilidade maxima. Num mundo ideal as fontes são como novas, nunca passam a ter ripple depois de 20 meses no sol, num mundo ideal a RB tem capacitores e mosfets perfeitos que nunca mudam ESR ou resistencia interna... enfim, num mundo ideal tudo funciona lindamente, uma bateria 12V poderia alimentar uma RB com 30m de cabo POE, afinal a queda seria de pouco mais de 1V e num mundo ideal o controlador de carga desliga a bateria quando ela cai até 10,7V e a RB funciona com 9,5V.

Mas... no mundo real tem capacitor novo com ESR alta, tem mosfet novo com resistencia interna fora do padrão permitindo digamos 500mv de ripple em 24V, no mundo real o mais comum é bateria danificar uma celula (Bateria 12V tem 6 celulas) e portanto o carregador chega rapido aos 14V, assim como também na descarga a bateria desce mais rapido pra 10V, no mundo real o mais comum com 2 baterias paralelas e uma com uma celula danificada é ambas chegarem a tensão de flutuação sem as celulas boas estarem efetivamente com 2,4V cada, logo, uma celula danificada atrapalha a capacidade das baterias paralelas.

Em compensação no mundo real se você aumenta a tensão, com digamos 2 baterias em serie, se 2 celulas estiverem ruins, a tensão vai cair pra digamos 20V na pior da hipóteses, que ainda é mais que suficiente pra RB ou UBNT rodar sem ripple. A carga será afetada, não se obterá mais 100% da capacidade nominal, mas é só deixar a descarga ir até uma tensão mais baixa (Se fiz isso com 1 bateria vai cair pra 8V, que não é suficiente pra nenhuma RB nem pra nada UBNT).

No controlador de carga do mundo real tem economia de componentes, um painel solar não manda ripple então não tem porque o controlador filtrar muita coisa, se a tensão na entrada do carregador for muito baixa ele (Os carregadores que conheço, meia duzia) vai alimentar a bateria com tensão e ruído, o ruído do chaveamento dos mosfets estará nas baterias, se pegar essa tensão e mandar pro equipamento ele estará recebendo alimentação como se fosse uma fonte chaveada com capacitores estufados, talvez leve meses até dar problema, mas um dia vai dar, e será instabilidade, equipamento que desliga a cada 9 horas, depois a cada 2 horas, depois não passa de 20 minutos sem rebootar... cliente do mundo ideal adora conexão assim, os do mundo real adoram esganar provedor que tem equipamento assim.


Até 10 pilhas Rayovac em serie alimentam uma RB, funcionar funciona, mas e o desempenho? Quando é tudo novo tudo é lindo, mas carregador sobrecarregado terá ripple logo, controlador de carga geralmente aguenta, bateria vai danificar 1 ou 2 celulas em 14 meses, se a alimentação for ruim o VRM da RB vai dar problema 1 ano mais cedo, os problemas virão aos poucos, na forma de troughput real menor (Não confiar em CCQ), na forma de menos clientes simultaneos suportados num cartão, na forma de maior ruído apontado no cartão...

A diferença no consumo é o menor dos males, questão é que carregador 24V custa o mesmo que carregador 12V, 2 baterias em serie custam o mesmo que 2 baterias em paralelo, consome um pouco a menos, tem muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuito menos chance de problemas devido a ripple no carregador ou bateria velha, o único "contra" é que fonte chaveada 30V custa bem mais caro que fonte chaveada 15V.

(Ah, trafo rende 50%, mesmo a pior fonte chaveada achavel hoje renderá uns 75%, geralmente 80%, se gastar 40W entre alimentar RB e carregar bateria o trafo vai gastar 80W e uma boa fonte 30V gastaria 50W, são 30W, x24h dá 720, x30d dá 21,6KW a MAIS por usar trafo, na minha conta isso significaria 12 reais no mes, e 144 A MAIS no ano, o que pagaria uma fonte 30V e sobraria pra cerveja, carne e carvão pra terça de carnaval.

----------


## bjaraujo

Parabéns, rubem.

Você saberia calcular a tensão ideal para alimentar esses equipamentos com VRM pelas tensões mínimas e máximas ou teria abrir o equipamento para consultar o datashet do circuito chaveador?

A partir desse tópico fortaleci a ideia de agrupar alguns equipamentos em grupos de fontes usando, em alguns casos, step-up (fonte) + step-down (carga) e apenas step-down (carga). Talvez a perda pela bi-conversão seja compensada pelo ganho na redução da corrente e menor queda no cabo.

Já fizeste algo assim? Tens alguma sugestão? Acredito que essa discussão, posterior a solução do problema, poderá, em breve, ser de grande utilidade ao autor do tópico.

Carlos,

Quando puderes para o seguinte teste, esse é simples: Pegue um cabo de 100 metros ligue dois pares numa bateria ou fonte meça a tensão nas duas pontas e anote. Em seguida pegue um switch e ligue na extremidade oposta à bateria ou fonte meça a tensão nas duas pontas e anote. Troque o switch por uma RB com dois cartões se a RB não ligar retire um cartão e meça as duas pontas.

Você notara que quando maior o consumo de corrente da carga mais tensão o cabo "consome". Ainda no caso da RB gere tráfego intenso no cartão, adicione regras de firewall (usando expressões regulares), ative hotspot enfim tente estressa-la (para aumentar o consumo); e provavelmente verás a RB reiniciar.

----------


## 1929

Certo companheiros.

Todas as considerações que vocês fizeram são pontos pacíficos e estão envolvidos projetos seja de construção do próprio equipamento ou seja pela fiação utilizada. Vocês estão certíssimos. Foi uma verdadeira aula que o Rubens deu.

Mas me lembrando das aulas da matemática, só me ative ao resultado de uma equação.

Se as condições forem as mesmas, deveria haver mudança de consumo com uma ou com duas baterias? Não estou me referindo a se vai ou não haver tensão suficiente para a RB reiniciar ou não. ìsto é um ponto pacífico também.

Pois na fórmula o resultado é em Watts. 

Só esta é a minha dúvida, 1 bateria de 120A ou duas baterias de 60A? Pela fórmula elas deveria se entregar no mesmo tempo, ou não?

----------


## bjaraujo

> Certo companheiros.
> 
> Todas as considerações que vocês fizeram são pontos pacíficos e estão envolvidos projetos seja de construção do próprio equipamento ou seja pela fiação utilizada. Vocês estão certíssimos. Foi uma verdadeira aula que o Rubens deu.
> 
> Mas me lembrando das aulas da matemática, só me ative ao resultado de uma equação.
> 
> Se as condições forem as mesmas, deveria haver mudança de consumo com uma ou com duas baterias? Não estou me referindo a se vai ou não haver tensão suficiente para a RB reiniciar ou não. ìsto é um ponto pacífico também.
> 
> Pois na fórmula o resultado é em Watts. 
> ...


Resposta resumida: em paralelo, sim, em série, não, durará mais.


_______
Sim, duas baterias de 60Ah, em paralelo, entregará 120Ah sob as mesmas condições.

Considerando que todas as baterias entrega 12V e que a carga aceita tanto 12V e 24V (caso dos UBNT e RB). Se você liga as duas baterias de 60A em série e a carga (radio/roteador) estiver 40 metros de distância da mesma ligados por 2 pares de um cabo de rede a conexão em série durará mais tempo que a ligação em paralelo das mesmas baterias com a mesma carga inicial. Isso por que a corrente que percorrerá no condutor será menor (no primeiro caso, pois a tensão dobrará) e consequentemente haverá menor perda no cabo. Se olhar a tabelinha que postei a bateria dura mais que o dobro nalguns casos.


Sabe quando você liga um aparelho numa extensão vagabunda e o fio aquece? O aquecimento deste fio é medido na sua conta de luz se fosse uma bateria ela descarregaria mais rápido; o fio se torna uma resistência (como a chuveiro elétrico) que consome parte da energia que ele transporta. O mesmo ocorre no cabo de rede, porém, muito sutil ao tato.

Há três formas simples de minimizar a perda: aumentar a bitola do condutor (pode usar Cat. 6 com fio ligeiramente mais grosso), reduzir a corrente que percorre o condutor (aqui elevando a tensão) ou encurtar o caminho.

Alguns cabos de rede tem condutor de alumínio ou misturado, nestes casos a perda será maior ainda.

Edit:
O que Alexandre postou se encaixa (desprezando a eficiência do VRM os equipamentos) na situação em que o equipamento está ao lado da fonte ou bateria por um cabo de cobre de 4mm de diâmetro de 30 centímetros de comprimento cuja perda beira o desprezível.

----------


## rubem

Estamos falando também da perda do poe? Me perdi no assunto.

Se for, num exemplo com poe em 12V onde 'perdemos' 8W nos cabos perderemos só 4W em 24V (E só 1W em 36V, mas usar um stepup de 75% de rendimento pra subir pra 36V e depois outro pra baixar pra 27V (Rendendo 95%) nesse caso gasta mais que os 3W dessa diferença 24>36V).

Se deixar as perdas no POE de lado, as RB's classicas tipo 133, 333, 433 e 600, me parece que são bem ruins de rendimento no VRM, só tenho modelos velhos/antigos delas, comparei com a 435 mais recente e o acrescimo por cartão muda 0,5W a mais nas antigas do que na RB435, hoje temos 10% a mais no rendimento que em 2008 digamos. Mas voltando ao rendimento, daria pra medir com exatidão abrindo umas partes do circuito (Colocar amperimetro depois do VRM), mas acho mais prático e simples usar um conversor DC-DC de saída ajustavel e ir medindo tensão e corrente, mantendo o trafego dá pra ir anotando os resultados sem nem precisar reiniciar nada, lembro de medir em RB433, com um cartão e trafego constante, coisa tipo 17W em 11V e 13W em 27V (Evito chegar aos 28V limite), isso dá mais de 30% de aumento.
(Fora a perda no POE, que seria mais de 100% maior em 11V, mas pra ficar mais perto do mundo real (Serie x paralelo) teria que ver a diferença de 11V pra 22V, outra hora meço isso direito, mas pelo que vejo vai mudar no maximo 10%).

Não sei como é a questão de serie das RB's e equipamentos UBNT, as marcas de componentes mudam com o tempo, as vezes um componente some duma serie, acho que não dá pra generalizar mas o que noto é diferença de 10% entre alimentar com 12 ou 24V, o problema é que muita gente lê 12V e pensa em usar fonte 12V, mas digo 12V chegando no aparelho, ou seja, quanto mais cabo maior a tensão da fonte, aqui mesmo tenho internet graças a uma RB133 com 16V no POE pra chegar só 12V na RB. Abaixo de 12V o rendimento das RB's e equip. UBNT aparentemente cai muito, como todo equipamento, com 9V ou 10V aí sim o consumo aumenta se brincar 30% com relação a 22-24V. Se ficar em 12 ou 24V medidos na entrada do equipamento não é problema, mas se tiver POE longo, ou baterias (E bateria tem tensão baixa perto do fim da descarga), aí dificulta a conta pra leigos, a insistencia com o uso de 24V é evitar os problemas de celula danificada, perda em poe, tensão abaixo de 10V chegando no equipamento, essas coisas bobas que pesam muito. O consumo mesmo teria que ver caso a caso, varia conforme temperatura, ripple, se tudo for absolutamente igual terá diferença pequena (Sempre melhor em tensão maior), tipo 3% talvez, mas com tensão maior o calor nos componentes do VRM será levemente menor, transformando a diferença real em talvez 4%, e se tiver carregador decente e o vrm estiver menos quente com menos ripple talvez a diferença real então fique em 5%. A tensão sozinha não vai mudar MUITO o consumo, muda também esses outros detalhes como perda em cabo e componentes, geração de calor e geração de ripple.

----------


## edmarmega

Ola Eliveton vi que outro post disse que ja esta em funcionamento, porem é preciso corrigir a ligação dos cabos.
Do jeito que esta os cabos na bateria esta em 24 v, e o carregador e o controlador é 12v

Ligue polos + com +, e - com -, com isso pode ter 10 baterias e ainda continuar em 12v.

Att
Edmar




> Olá pessoal, alguns dias venho tentando criar um sistema de energia para testar em uma das minhas torres, porém não estou tendo exito desejo contar com a ajuda de você.
> Para este sistema tomei como base um foto que tinha visto aqui no fórum onde a pessoa usou uma fonte de 13,5V, um controlador de carga de painel solar e baterias.
> O problema que está ocorrendo no meu é o seguinte.
> O controlador que comprei tem três informações, yellow power on (ligado), yellow charging (carregando) e Red BAT FULL (que seria bateria carregada), porém já deixei horas ligado e nunca para de piscar a yellow charging, e olha que estou usando um transformado de nobreak que da saída de 12V por 80Amp, e as duas baterias são de 7Apm cada.
> Alguém que usa esse sistema pode me dar uma ajuda, segue em anexo a foto do sistema q montei.
> Anexo 42382Anexo 42381

----------


## lioneinformatica

que aparelho é esse que esta junto com o disjuntor??? evita descargas elétricas vindo da rede elétrica????

----------


## dsayron

> Caro colega! Vou lhe dar uma dica que usamos aqui que vai te livrar de dores de cabeça. Usamos fonte de CCN (link abaixo) e duas baterias de 12v e 7ah cada em série, totalizando 24v e 14ah. Olha uma foto de um de nossos sistema de baterias.
> 
> Anexo 42385
> 
> *FONTE CCN*
> *BOX POE CCN*
> *BATERIA UNIPOWER 12V 7AH*
> *BATERIA FREEDON 12V 70AH
> *
> Espero ter lhe ajudado!



Só uma correção: duas baterias de 12V x 7Ah em série totalizam 24V x 7Ah e não 14Ah. 
Se desejasse os 14Ah, deveria colocar mais duas em paralelo.

----------

